
Russia to place GPS jammers on 250000 cell towers to reduce enemy drone accuracy - infosecrf
https://twitter.com/RFInfoSec/status/788824465815797760
======
100ideas
C'mon, just post the link to the original content, not your twitter profile +
tweet.

